# Newest roms or take it back stock?



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't upgraded since liquid 3.2 and I want something that has the new radios and that is fast and customize able...... any help would be great...been so long I might need a walk thru... plz help thanks in advance -J-

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Roms dont have radios built in to them. They are seperate flashable things. So you can flash the latest radio which is .19 and keep liquid 3.2.


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok thanks for the reply but last time I tried the radio it pretty much flashed me back to stock I'm running the 2.5 radios

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Flashing radios alone will not flash you back to stock. You had to have flashed a ruu for that to happen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

You can't just flash the new radius on Liquid, is that what you want? I am running thundershed with the .19 radios

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can I do it without wiping it?

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yes you can flash the radios without wiping. Just make sure they are radio files only and not ruu.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is that what you would do and will I have to wipe my phone

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just flash the radios and run Thundershed v1.5 its the best IMO...you don't have to wipe to flash radios in Bootloader

Here: Follow this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23363-radio-new-radio-rip-21160519-pg05imgzip/


----------

